# The Shadow in the Warp - Munky's Nids



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome everyone to my new project log on my Tyranids, be advised this may take some time!.

Firstly a little history if I may, about 2 years ago myself and some friends who used to game together at school were discussing getting back into the hobby.
And I found myself wondering what army I would choose for 40k (none of us had actually collected a 40k army before), and whilst my comrades were drawn to the shiny marines I took an altogether more different path..........TYRANIDS!.

And so I bought the boxed set including 3 Warriors, Carnifex, Gaunts, Hormagaunts and Genestealers, the forces at my disposal grew quite fast over the next year and at the beginning of 2009 we all found ourselves committed to Our TO4G which got quite a good following and support.

Now it's 2010 I feel it's time to log my Tyranids progress, and since I now have the new codex I now have some rules as well as models!!

Unfortunately a log has to start somewhere and what a start I have lined up (WHAT have I done!!:laugh a Trygon, I absolutely LOVE this model its superb!








Incase you have not seen my Tyranid scheme before it's a slight variation on Leviathan, I prefer the bone/brown colour to the pink/white of the original.










Well that's enough chit chat the Hive mind is pressuring me to get painting and give you some eye candy.

Munky

P.S. here's a shot of the painted stuff so far.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Your off to a good start. I look forward to seeing the updates.:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that model too...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right here's my progress for today, I will admit I didnt realise just how big this fella is!
I've spent 4 hrs basecoating the lower section, and it's ready for the washes.










Munky


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks awesome, even though its only basecoats. Can't wait to see the next pics


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> That looks awesome, even though its only basecoats. Can't wait to see the next pics


Second that :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I want one. You are certainly doing the model justice. The rest of your swarm looks magnificent too. Great work. I would hate to face this thing as a guardsman. Not pleasant.
I blast your trygon with my battle cannon of repping. Problem is a battle cannon wouldn't hurt it much.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

ahh munky love your nids.. will be following this with enthusiasim!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Great, who can go wrong with Tyranids?



> absolutely LOVE this model its superb!


Are you of the female gender?:wink:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I suppose love is the wrong word in this case! Lol maybe il stick with it's great in future ::biggrin:

And I got your rep Shaantitus cheers:victory:


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

The Trygon, 'tis a thing of beauty. I think your scheme will look very nice on it


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right guys I havent had much time but i've managed to do the washes on this guys lower body now.
I dont know if I should leave it like this (the rest of my nids skin is like this) or highlight it up to bleached bone? hmm this way is way quicker to paint lol!!


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

SICK!!!!!!! you paint like a pro dude! /envy


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

That is going to look major awsome! :grin:

On the bleached bone highlight, I do not know, as I am unfamiliar with the colour. I would say yes if it makes the model look even better, as I believe it is wirth the investment in time in a centrepiece model like that


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well here is an example ( done a few years back mind) of the scheme highlighted up to Bleached bone.








Hmm I actually hate this model now lol! i'l have to make a new one!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

agreed. the broodlord model is revolting.

I made my own out of a Tyranid warrior


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Why does the broodlord have a mohawk from the 80's?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

BearsofLeon said:


> Why does the broodlord have a mohawk from the 80's?


lol that is very true it does look a little silly!:shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, great work . I will follow this with intrest.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks amazing dude!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well guys and gals, another little update for you.
I've been able to squeeze in some painting during breaks at work and this is the result.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM

It's gonna look sweet!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Duuude stoop. You're making me want to get some nids... I really love your painting! Looks awesome! +Rep

Edit: I can't give you rep, I've gotta spread the love around a bit..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Munky.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

dude you are getting that painted up fast. Gutted you have one but a great addition to your army. 
Glad it didnt coem in till 5th turn in our last game
+rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking very nice indeed there dude. It's gonna look great when it's done. In terms of the skin, I'd say just leave it how it is when it's been washed. It looks great and is a little darker and more nasty looking :biggrin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a really nice build. I like the not-too-busy base and the magnet is a really good idea. +rep


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

brilliant, willwatch as im a fellow nid player, can i say though, if you are planning on tornaments, may i suggest doing the highlights as your army(involving this beast hopefully=]) will get jotted down for level of highlights etc

P.S +rep hah 

P.P.S need to spread it :'(


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments, I would like to get this painted faster but I'm working on a commision for a friend and my space wolves as well!
So be patient it will take a little while to get done.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Love the 'Nids, Munky!

That colour sheme is exactly what I was thinking of doing on the 'nids I just bought, lol...

Seems great minds think alike in more ways than one as I just dropped about a grand on Space Wolves and 'nids for myself, and assorted marines for my son's Black Templars he wants. Was planning on grabbing some chaos to start my Word Bearers but it didn't happen just yet... 

As I said I love the paint scheme, can you tell me what wash you are using for them, please? (I apologise if it's in the thread and I missed it )

Anyhow, I am looking forward to seeing the rest of your swarm as you update and add to it. 

:good:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I feel I must apologise for not keeping up with these guys ive had some major things going on in my life recently, such as getting married to Mrs Munky:grin:
So I will not be able to commit much time to the Tyranids for a little while, I do look forward to doing more when the times right.



BearingTheWord said:


> That colour sheme is exactly what I was thinking of doing on the 'nids I just bought, lol...
> As I said I love the paint scheme, can you tell me what wash you are using for them, please? (I apologise if it's in the thread and I missed it )


The wash I use is a mix of Devlan Mud and Gryphonne Sepia, the base color is Dheneb Stone and Bleached bone mix for good coverage, I just wash straight over the Dheneb/Bleached mix with no highights.
If you want more ideas on how it looks: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23993&page=8 scroll down and have a looky


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Munky said:


> I feel I must apologise for not keeping up with these guys ive had some major things going on in my life recently, such as getting married to Mrs Munky:grin:
> So I will not be able to commit much time to the Tyranids for a little while, I do look forward to doing more when the times right.
> 
> 
> ...


Tyranids > A Wife. :laugh:

Haha, congrats on getting married


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work so far, and congrats on your marrige. :victory:

-Bane of Kings.

PS - Plus 1 Rep.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Mrs Munky like nids? Lol, nice work mate, I mean on the Marrige...........:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

He he I wish the Mrs liked Nids......but no she dont:cray:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Munky said:


> He he I wish the Mrs liked Nids......but no she dont:cray:


Try and get her into 40k


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol she has shown no interest in the last 11 years mate, I think it's a lost cause!!


----------

